# Take the 5 Ingredient Challenge!



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

What are some of your favorite 5 ingredient dishes? I posted a few somewhere that I like a lot. What are some of yours? The rules are:1) make a complete dish with only 5 ingredients. 2)salt, pepper and water do not count as ingredients. 
Have at it guys!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Now there a good game!
What about oil/butter for frying? Does that count as an ingredient?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good one foodnfoto..
Shaved fennel,fruity olive oil,parmesan reggie,proscuitto de parma and crispy italian bread.

roast chicken with fresh rosemary,tons of roast garlic cloves and butterd summer string beans.

Panko softshell crab, mizuna,orange and fried ginger.

And my favorite five ingrediant dish is my family,Brad,Jill,amy rose,Rebecca lee and Molly our pup 

More to come
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano to marinate and baste grilled/broiled chicken. If we can have the fats as a freebee, I'd add some butter to the basting mixture.

Chocolate, cream, vanilla, butter, sugar. Mmmmmm!

Eggs, matzo meal, chicken broth, leek, dill (my family's traditional matzo ball chicken soup).


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezz..No Scmultz?

A fresh Bagel,cream cheese,smoked salmon,red onion and the sunday New York Times.

cc


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

deeply caramelized vidalias, shallots, balsamic vin, bleu chz, cream, over linguini.( actually, I like to use garlic, chives and scallions in this and call it five lily pasta.)


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

A dish for the purist: Spaghetti Aglio e Olio

Spaghetti, lots of EV oil, lots of garlic, fried til lightly golden, a few pepper flakes, parsley. Parmesan is optional.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Sorry, folks. The only freebies you get in this game are salt, pepper and water. Oils and fats are counted as ingredients.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Mofo-I count 6 in that dish---you're out.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

*Steak au poivre*

oil for the pan
filet mignon
beef broth
cream
brandy

and the pepper doesn't count



*Fondue Bourguignonne*
freshly grated or prepared horseradish
Pinch of cayenne pepper
sour cream
vegetable oil
beef tenderloin, trimmed and cut into 1/2 to 1-inch cubes
s & p

*Fettuccine con tartuffo nero*
fettuccine
extra virgin olive oil
1 anchovy fillet
1 clove garlic
2 black truffles

[ April 26, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]

[ April 26, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Okay, Cape Chef, you're on:

chicken livers
salt& pepper (they don't count, remember
chopped onion
chopped hard boiled egg
schmaltz
rye bread

(Goes great with the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel, but probably better with the SNYT)

[ April 26, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mezz I'm hungry!!!

Hot pastrami
Swiss cheese
cole slaw
Russion dressing
On Rye

cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

With a 
sour kosher dill
Pickled green tomato
Dr Browns cream soda
a bag of chips
and a 22oz poland springs to clean out the artaries

cc


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

How about a bacon, cheese burger with fries ?.

1) bun
2) ground beef
3) bacon
4) cheese
5) potatoes


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Come on guys, is this the best you can do? Try these (previously posted as in the slamon recipe thread):

2 lbs. yukon gold potatoes, thinly sliced
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil, divided
1 2 lb. salmon filet, pin bones removed
1 cup mixed country olives, pitted
1 Tbs. fresh basil leaves, sliced
kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
Preheat oven to 425?F.
Spread the potatoes in a thin layer on a large, heavy baking dish. Drizzle the olive oil over the potatoes, reserving 3 Tbs. Place the salmon on top of the potatoes; scatter the olives and basil leaves on top. Drizzle with reserved olive oil; sprinkle with kosher salt and generous grinds of coarse pepper. 
Roast 20-30 minutes until fish flakes when pricked with a fork. Shake the pan a few times while roasting to distribute the fish juices into the potatoes.

Recipe 2-

1 2 lb. salmon filet, pin bones removed
1/2 cup red (barley) miso
2 Tbs. dry mustard
1 Tbs. sugar
1 tsp. freshly ground pepper

Heat broiler until very hot. Place salmon (skin side down) on broiler pan coated with non-stick cooking spray. Combine remaining ingredients and spread evenly on the salmon. Broil 2" from heat source for 15-25 minutes (broilers vary widely in temperature) until top is crusty, a little blackened and fish flakes easily when pricked with a fork. One note-you may want to rotate your broiler pan halfway through the broiling time as salmon filets are thicker on one end than the other and broiler heat is mostly uneven.
Serve with sprigs of fresh cilantro and lime or lemon wedges for squeezing. Meyer lemons are especially good!
Enjoy!


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Oven baked pancakes

Beat two eggs
Add 1/2 cup milk, 1/2 cup flour, 1 tsp baking powder, 1/2 tsp salt. (Salt doesnt' count, I'm up to four). Melt 1 tbsp of butter in pie pan. Cook in oven at 325 for 25 minutes.

Great plain!! (We put lemon curd on ours, but that would be six.....)

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Here are two dishes with five ingredients!
(avocado, soy, wasabi, potatos, foia gras)

1. Warm avocado "sashimi" - Take a a very good avocado, ripe but a bit firm. Halve deseed, season and bake quickly in 400 degrees oven(usaully i'll saute in extra viring, but no oil in the list), just till warm. Slice and serve immidietlywith soy-wasabi sauce. it's important to put the soy sauce on when still hot, I drizzle on it istead of serving on the side.

2. Foia Graeed Potato - Take a patoto(yokun gold or any other creamy). Cover in alominium foil and bury inside a coal grill. If you don't have one just bake in 500 degree oven and bake till almost burnt on the outside. Cut in half and serve with raw foia gras the same way you'll do with butter. Sprinke some sea salt and frshly ground black pepper.

Two simples dishes both are awsome with very pure flavores.
How's that's for the challenge.

[ April 28, 2001: Message edited by: shahar S Lubin ]


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

This will clog my arteries for sure but...
Strip Steak, Wine, anchovies, garlic,and butter. Sear it Pittsburg Style. yummmm!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Artic char
Jicama
cara cara orange
cilantro
lime juice.

make a relish with the jicama,orange,lime and cilantro.
slice the char paper thin,drizzel with lime juice and season with kosher salt and fresh ground white pepper. Fill the slices with a little relish and roll like a cigar and chill. I then skewer these cigars like a satay and grill very quickly,serve as a app.I have different dips or condiments etc, that I serve with this but I would be over the limit.

celery heary,feta and baby cinnamen basil mint salad

peeled and thinly sliced celery
lemon juice
olive oil
dry packed feta 
basil mint
S&P
mix all ingrediants and thats it.

chilled melon soup
charlyn melon peeled and seeded
white wine
lemon juice
granulated sugar
tiny melon balls
purre everything in a food proccessor except the balls
strain through a china cap and serve with the baby balls.
A little side note!! At work I simmer the melon balls with a vanilla bean and sautern,cool then garnish
cc


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear foodnfoto:

I think that this qualifies for the 5 ingredient dish.

CHILI PASTA:

100g of small pasta shapes.

150-200g purple sprouting broccoli spears with their skin peeled off.

75g coarsely crumbed stale bread.

4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil.

1 teaspoon dried chili flakes

1 garlic clove, very finely chopped. 

Put 2 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil into a large pan add the crumbs and toss to coat them evenly.

Place the pan over low to moderate heat and cook, stirring as necessary, until the crumbs are toasted and golden. Put the crumbs into a warmed bowl, season with salt and keep warm. 

Cook the pasta in plenty of fast boiling salted water and steam the broccoli, making sure that they are both slightly undercooked. When vegetable and pasta are almost ready, add the garlic and chili to the frying pan with the remaining 2 table spoons of extra virgin olive oil and heat gently until hot (less than a minute). 

Draw the pan quickly away from the heat and add the drained broccoli and pasta. Turn them in the pungently flavored oil until every spear and pasta shape are coated. Add the fried bread-crumbs. Toss again briefly and serve.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pasta 
Cream 
Morels
tarragon
Makers Mark
Salt and pepper
Incredible Pasta!!!!!

Beet soup....
saute onion add peeled beets cover with water
cook, puree, runn through chine cap, top with sherry vinegar and sugar redux and a goat cheese crumble....serve cold

Valharona and cream...

BLT.....really good thick bacon cooked crisp, really big juicy fresh tomato (German with yellow flesh and pink veins is pretty good), ice berg (yep, I know, but that's my lettuce of choice on this sandwich), mayo and white bread, layer it into a club....roll up your selves and get out the paper towels. ONLY 2 more monthes until tomatoes are here!!!

MOFO your pasta reads wonderfully

Foie Gras, a fruit adn a bitter green...YES!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

1.Chocolate
0.butter (this gets a free pass, right?)
2.sugar
3.eggs

Chocolate Molton Cake...since I get two more ingredients... 

4 & 5. Breyers Vanilla Icecream (cream & vanilla) 


MMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Easy - Lemon Pepper Chicken
1. Chicken breasts
2. Lemon juice
3. Fresh rosemary
4. Fresh thyme
5. Dirty rice

Marinate chicken overnight in covered 9 x 13 pan with lemon juice (1/2 cup?), water to cover, rosemary, thyme and cracked black pepper. Bake at 375 for approximately 40 minutes, until liquid is just about boiling. Serve over rice. Done! Made this for my (now) wife on our first date. Worked pretty well, don't you think? ;-)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Boy, I go away for a few days and you guys start making up new rules and wild cards (gimmies) to the game! Hee- Hee-hee.  
Five ingredients means 5. That's 5, total. Period. 
The only gimmies are salt, pepper, and water. (No butter, oil or pasta.)
Shroomgirl, yours win so far. Most original and imaginative. Cape Chef, yours sound yummy too!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

#1
Avocado
Jalapeno
Tomato
Lime Juice
Tortilla chips
Nothing beats guac. on a hot summer's day.

#2
2 slices of brioche
Gorgonzola
Ripe Pears
Watercress
Butter
One of the greatest grilled cheese's you can ever make.

#3
Graham crackers
Hershey's chocolate
Marshmellows
A stick found in the woods
Embers from the dying fire
Now, this is what I call perfection!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

rock shrimp
Shredded bok choy
slivered ginger
spring roll wrapper
peanut oil for frying
Blanch and chiffanade bok choy in water seasoned with salt,shock and wring dry. Assemble everything in the spring roll wrapper,fold and roll. Heat peanut oil to 350 degrees,fry,pat dry and serve with asian dipping sauces etc..I can't give you a recipe for a sauce!!! I'll be over the count 
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OH my gosh, gorgonzolla, pears and broiche grilled cheese sandwich....I'm there 

Pancetta
porcini
gorgonzolla
cream
Pasta
Salt and pepper
Rich, yummy...I adore the pancetta, porcini gorgonzolla combo... usually add flat leaf parsley,garlic and scallion tops to cut the fat....but a green salad with viniagrette will do the same


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Olive oil
Chopped onion
Sliced mushrooms
Cubed eggplant
Rice
(water, s&p)

Sautee onion in oil briefly. Add mushrooms and eggplant; saute. Add rice and coat with the oil. Add water; cook until rice is done. Season to taste.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pete that does sound quite tasty.

In the same vien...
1/4rd black mission figs
wrapped with proscitto
topped with maytag blue 
and black peppercorns soaked in port and ground 
run the whole mess under the salimander until bubbly

**** um down with a tawny 
cc


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Wow, Cape! Gotta make that one. Sounds great.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks foodnfoto,

Just wait a little while...Freash figs are out of this world right now as far as price.
Another month or 6 weeks they should be fine.
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Whole wheat parpradella
warm white asparagus
brown butter
shaved truffle
parmesan
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Farm fresh organic free ranging quail eggs scrambled with European unsalted butter and perigore
black truffle shavings....pinch of fluer de sel

slightly melted morbier on crouton with a drizzle of truffle honey
(Champagne)

White peaches and Chambord and Champagne.....

*** There can be finnese with only 5 ingrediants though I have argued with food editors and professionals not to dumb down recipes....the trend has been pretty disturbing in recent years to cook only instant meals.

Fingerlings boiled sliced and fried with 
light olive oil chanterelles and tarragon
salt and pepper....this is comfort food....I adore the tarragon/chanterelle combo and fingerlings are a FINE addition

Beets, Turnips,Parsnips cubed and baked with olive oil, drizzle more oil and balsalmic over the whole...great room temp.s and p


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

whoa okra, morels and polenta....where did that come from....I've never seen okra in that company.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom,

It came from my walnut sized brain  

Okra and Morels actually go quite well together. Theres a earthy play on flavors and textures that the polenta (or grites even)Help to carry through.I tried to think about some of the things that are from down south (minus the Morbiar of course)That would be interesting. Hey, Not everything can be a winner  
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ummmm ok if you say so, still having a hard time with the texture of grits, melted morbier, okra, morels.....But CC, somethings just come together in interesting ways....
So is this a first course kinda dish?


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here goes:

Penne pasta
bell peppers (green, red, yellow)
onions
mushrooms
grilled chicken
chicken stock (a herbed version)

Cook pasta according to box dirrections. Simmer veggies in chicken stock.
Toss with pasta. 
Light and quick. _yummmmmmm_ 

svadhisthana


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

MEXICAN LASAGNA

flour tortillas, (bottom layer)
1 layer refried beans
Thin layer of salsa
layer of shredded cheddar cheese
Repeat layers, top with salsa and cheddar cheese
Bake at 350 for 1 hour, take out of oven and let it set for a few minutes before you slice it
Serve with sour cream

APPLESAUCE MEATLOAF

1 1/2 lbs. very lean ground beef or turkey
3/4 cup fine, dry bread crumbs
1/2 cup catsup
1/2 cup applesauce
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Preheat oven to 350 degrees
Combine all ingredients and place in an 8" or 9" square pan
This recipe has a delicate flavor.

CHEESY PASTA/VEGGIE BAKE

cook Angel Hair pasta according to directions
cut up a variety of veggies and sautee

Place pasta in a baking pan
Dump veggies on top
Add basil, crushed garlic, chicken stock and feta cheese. Mix well and top with lots of sauteed veggies. Bake until cheese melts. I know - I know! It's more than 5 ingredients. Couldn't we at least have six or seven???

[ May 22, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


[ May 28, 2001: Message edited by: Pastachef ]


----------

